# Replacing EZ Mate Couplers?



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, I have a Bachmann GP50 (high hood....does this info matter? lol) that is missing the front coupler. The couplers installed by bachmann are these "ez-mate" couplers, but the problem is that I do not see these on sale at my local hobby train store, they only carry Kadee's. What can I do? I have posted pictures of the locomotive to show what's going on. Thanks!

Note: The pics are taken with a 3G iPhone and the quality of these pics may be a little on the poor side since I know NOTHING of photography, nor do I own the latest high-tech auto correcting camera (if such a thing exists). Anyway, I hope the photos that I did take do help you identify the problem in some way. Thanks!


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I can't tell from the photos, but if you go to Kadee's web site they have a list of which of there couplers fit which engine / rolling stock.


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Kadee's website has a sheet of conversions for the Bachmanns. I've tried Kadee #5's and #158's with no such luck.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Get Kadee's, ditch the EZ mates.


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sstlaure said:


> Get Kadee's, ditch the EZ mates.


yeah, but which ones?


----------



## wilson44512 (Mar 4, 2012)

http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=87

http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8...&y=0&ss=1#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=E-Z Mate&gsc.page=1


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

wilson44512 said:


> http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/products.php?act=viewCat&catId=87
> 
> http://www.hobbylinc.com/cgi-bin/s8...&y=0&ss=1#gsc.tab=0&gsc.q=E-Z Mate&gsc.page=1


And this will fit that same exact locomotive, right? Even if the original coupler was kind of brown (this one is black).


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Kadee 148's will work!


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

NIMT said:


> Kadee 148's will work!


but I dont have the screws


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

what does it need for ezmate couplers i have some new ones just laying around


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> what does it need for ezmate couplers i have some new ones just laying around


it needs the screw and the bottom cover that keeps the coupler from falling.


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

no such luck on the bachmann ones the ones i found in my stash are for athearn freight cars.

will keep digging in my stash and let ya know if i find any


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

sawgunner said:


> no such luck on the bachmann ones the ones i found in my stash are for athearn freight cars.
> 
> will keep digging in my stash and let ya know if i find any


thank you.


----------



## johnd603 (Mar 4, 2012)

Kadee 148s will work fine. If you don't have screws, buy the Kadee gearboxes, and cut off the Bachmann gearbox. You can use superglue to attach the Kadee gearbox base, then insert the coupler and then attach the Kadee snap cover. If you want, use a dab of styrene glue to the cover.

John


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

found 2 plates and screws for bachmann. not sure if they will work for ya since these are off freight but thought i'd offer them


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

I lost the coupler box cover. What should I do?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Make one out of sheet styrene or buy some covers (Kadee makes them) 

You could use the other coupler box cover you still have as a template.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

or if it's the front you have just swap it to the rear...


----------



## jjb727 (Apr 13, 2012)

Do the ez mates (for diesels) come with just the coupler box and the screw only? I have no memory of what it looks like.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Typically the coupler boxes don't come with the screws. I've never bought EZ-mate couplers (only took them off of engines/cars to replace with Kadee)


----------

